# 08 Front Diff Rebuild?



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Can anyone give me a good idea of what it would cost to get my front diff completly rebuilt?

Or, how much is a brand new one?

I dont know what I'm doing when it comes to this stuff, so I cant really say I would do it myself.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you can get a working used one in good shape for $550
the rebuild, wont be much cheaper.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

My part list for mine was 300$ for parts and 180$ for that special tool needed. New is around 1400$


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

It all depends on what is wrong with the one you have. If it's just dirty or needs bearings or seals, it won't be so bad. If you grenaded yours or it's not working like it should, the same thing goes every time. It's usually the spider gears. There is 4 of them inside and they are 100 each. If they go, you will usually find more problems inside. The parts inside are so expensive that you really need to pull that one apart and see what you will need before deciding. A used one is usually 500-700 and a new one is 1,500. What's wrong with what you have?


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Mine still works just fine, it leaks on the left side where the axle goes in the diff. ( if you are sitting on the bike - left side ) and I don't even know where to start replaceing the seals in this thing. I wish some of you guys lived around here, I would pay someone just to show me how to rebuild this thing hands on, I talked to the dealer today and they said they couldn't tell me how much it would cost to fix it, cause they would have to look at it. ( stealership )


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Man mine was doing same thing. All you gotta do it take axle out and stick a new seal in it. Flush it with diesel a few times and your good to go. Look under how to's under ball joint replacement.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Brute is right. If it's just leaking, I would just clean it out and replace the seal. The diff doesn't even have to come out to change it. The seal pops out from the outside. The axle will have to come out though. If you're still dead set on rebuilding it, pm me. We can work out something.


----------



## GNX Guy (Feb 18, 2010)

Pictures and prices of my rebuild

http://www.hbscomputers.com/atv/


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

1bigforeman said:


> Brute is right. If it's just leaking, I would just clean it out and replace the seal. The diff doesn't even have to come out to change it. The seal pops out from the outside. The axle will have to come out though. If you're still dead set on rebuilding it, pm me. We can work out something.


 
Is ther a How To on this seal?


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

no but there is a how to on pulling your axle out and once you do that you just put a screw driver on the seal and pop it off. Not hard at all just be careful when you pull the axle out of the diff there are small roller bearing needles that will fall out and you have to find them! when you go to pull your axle out give it a good jerk and she will pop right out. When you go to put her back in make sure you push hard and twist and turn the will to make sure it is in flush. this is a link on how to pull all the stuff off. when you get ready to take the knuckle off just take it off the frame top and bottom.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1594


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm in the process of changing mine right now. I've got the old seal out and I'm ready to put the new one back in. It's not a difficult job. I have to take a break to go pick up my son but I should have it in later this evening. I still have to change the seal at the drive shaft and the rear engine seal.


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Sure wish you could take some pic's.. Do the needle bearings just fall all over the place?


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

No...at least mine didn't. My needle bearings stayed in place. If they do come out, you can get them to stay in place with a little grease. The most difficult thing was getting the axle back in and that wasn't a problem. You just have to rotate it to line up both sets of splines. Sorry, I already put it all back together without pics. It really wasn't that bad of a job. If you have basic mechanical skills, you'll do fine.


----------



## doug brown (Jan 12, 2011)

i just bought all new seals for mine and it was only 27.00.


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

needle bearings shouldnt fall out or they will need to be replaced also if its just a seal youll be better off just changing the seal real simple. my rebuild list for every bearing and every seal in the front diff was 217 with discount so id rebuild any day over buying another one.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a 08 brute 750 and it clicks when in 4x4 but not in 2wd and it is hard to turn it feels like the diff lock in engaged? any body know why...? and how much would it be to fix i only have 600 bucks to work with and i will most likely be doing the work by my self and im only 15 but im mechanically inclined for a 15 year old i think.. lol


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

xtreme02gt said:


> Can anyone give me a good idea of what it would cost to get my front diff completly rebuilt?
> Or, how much is a brand new one?
> I dont know what I'm doing when it comes to this stuff, so I cant really say I would do it myself.


 Buying Kawie parts or aftermarket? $400+ if you do it yourself. Don't buy a tool just go to the Kawie dealer, buy the input bearings from him and if the mechanic won't loosen the nut for you he sux. Takes every bit of 1 minute. install the new parts, start the nut, with locktite and go back for a tightening. If he needs it slide him a 20.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I stopped by the dealer to buy a seal for the front diff guy said it was $20. Told him no thanks I can get it cheaper. Where is a cheap place to buy them at?


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

drtj said:


> I stopped by the dealer to buy a seal for the front diff guy said it was $20. Told him no thanks I can get it cheaper. Where is a cheap place to buy them at?


 So far you saved probably $17.00 and still no part.


----------



## 08sumterbrute (May 25, 2016)

I have a 2008 brute 750 my front diff only locks in when I pull the diff lock and only the left tire spins axle is good but inside the case you can hear something grind when turning the right side by hand you can also stop the right side by hand when it's in gear on the jack with the diff lock pulled into the locked position need opinions on what it could be


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

You've probably got a broke front axle. The diff will spin the easiest tire. So if one axle is broken, you won't have any movement unless you pull the diff lock cable. I'd pull the right front axle. I think you'll find the issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

